# What did i do to my perfect little lady



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, so I think my Lady who has been almost perfect untill now, hates me!!!

This is how my night and morning have gone.

Last night I worked late, came home hung out with her for an hour....then we both went off to bed. Her crate is in our bedroom at night.

She went in fine, then an hour later she started to howl...and cry, i figured I should ignore her, but it wasn't her usual protest this went on for a LONG time...so I took her out and brought her down for a drink, she had a big drink, seemed fine so I went back up with her again, Two hrs later she was crying and howling, I decided she must be testing me so I ignored it for a while then gave her a firm "quiet" comand....she eventually stoped, then again at 6 am she started howling, so I brought her down early for a pee, she normally stays calm till 7:30. brought her back upstairs and she played for a little while. Then while I was getting ready for work and tidying the house she was out in the back garden and went digging...she has NEVER dug before and got covered in mud, then she just went nuts running all over the house on my beige couches and tracking the mud everywhere!!! usually when I tell her to calm down she does, and today she went on that 30 min crazzy puppy bender which she hasn't done in a long time.....then my husband was just in our bedroom and found that she had pooed....I don't know when....on my bed!!!!!!! she doesn't act like this at all. 

MY dog hates me


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

She doesn't hate you but clearly something's not quite right with her.

It may just be a teenage thing - sometimes my 13 year kid is really stroppy for no particular reason other than he's 13! Otherwise she may not be feeling well but just can't tell you so keep an eye on her.

One thing's for sure - when a dog digs or wees/poos where they shouldn't or cries/howls they are not doing it to have a go at you.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Puppies are very unpredictable and she is definitely not doing this to get at you - she doesn't know about beige carpets and mud - even my 27 year old son doesn't know that! The crazy running and digging wouldn't worry me, but howling, crying and drinking a lot would. If it continues I would go to the vet. Good luck, she is probably just going through a phase. Xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, Amanda, how horrible for you! She definitely doesn't hate you - how could she? I remember reading in my puppy book about the adolescent phase in dogs being the time that most dogs end up in rescue centres. I've googled it and found a few things that would suggest it could occur around Lady's age - try this for starters: http://www.petstyle.com/dogs/training/adolescent-dogs

Has Harry Enfield crossed the Atlantic? Because I'm with Mandy - I think maybe you've got a Kevin the Teenager! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLuEY6jN6gY

It's maybe worth a trip to the vet's just to be sure though.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmm....Chloe and Lady are about the same age and Chloe has actually been resisting going in her kennel at night the past 4 or 5 days. The first night she did it, she whined until she finally fell asleep. It was awful! We took her out 3 or 4 times just in case she had to go to the bathroom, but she just fake peed. She has never been one of those dogs who goes straight in her kennel but she hasn't fought it until now.

Now that the snow has melted, Chloe loves to dig too. I try to take her out on the leash as much as possible to keep an eye on her...especially when it is muddy. She is so used to being able to dig in the snow so I guess she needs to be taught not to dig in mud. 

Chloe has never been the perfect dog but she has been extra challenging the past few days ...BUT I am wondering if part of it has to do with my husband working more than usual. He is her favourite person, for sure. Maybe Lady was missing you too ?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Be afraid. She's a teen now.  It is odd she was howling so much, not quite sure about that. But the digging coincides with her age, around 7-8 months normally they get a little evil and do things they never have before, don't be surprised if she starts blowing you off more too. I once had a dog poo on the bed as well. It seems like the worst place in the room to go, I really don't get the placement at all lol.

She doesn't hate you though.  Is she spayed yet? (can't quite remember)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Your little Lady is growing up and now starting to test how high up in the pecking order she can go. Her wanting a drink in the night is relevant. Our dogs, two poodles and two Cockapoos sleep in crates in our office at night but they all have a small fixed water bowl in their crates too, 24/7. So they don't have to ask us for a drink. Digging at her age is a normal activity, Yum-Yum is now 10 months old and a very pale blonde parti colour and has spent the last 3 months wearing black muddy boots at every possible opportunity. 
Has she had her first season? Possibly she could be hormonal, if so then I would imagine that most of the ladies on this site will empathize with her. As long as she doesn't have a medical problem, the howling sounds like she is getting older needs less sleep and is getting bored in her crate. If she can demand what she wants from you them she goes up a place in the pecking order. You have to decide when are the moments that it is appropriate for you to become the older more dominant 'grumpy' dog, just for a few seconds to show her where her position in your family 'pack' is. From a dogs point of view to be at the bottom of the pecking order is a place where everyone else provides food, shelter and safety. If she is a leader then she has to be on guard, worry about everyone in your family 'pack' and generally have a much more stressful life.

I do hope your house cleaned up OK!

Julia


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Amanda - how's Lady doing today?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW I posted this whole big note and it didn't take  well here it goes again. lol

She is back to her self!!!!!!!
Last night when I got home from work she was her normal wonderful puppy self. 
Ate some dinner and was cuddly again.
At bed time she was quite unsettled again, we had thought about maybe keeping her in bed with us since she did so well while she had the cone on her head....so we tried for about half an hour and she just wanted to play even in the blackness....so my husband got up and put her in her crate, but he moved it out of our bedroom and back to where we had it when we first brought her home.....I didn't hear a peep untill 7am!!!! and even her blanket and bed inside her crate looked just how I had fixed them the day before! she must have been tired from her Tantrum.

Thanks for all the support guys! I appreciate it...I was having a bit of a melt down. And yes you are all right, she hasn't a clue what a beige couch is or beige carpets, and doesn't understand that digging up the garden is a BAD idea...I have kept her on leash while we are outside right now to keep an eye on her and to tell her no if she continues to dig. 
She is spayed, so she never had her first season as she got spayed at the 6 month mark. 
Does anyone know how long this evil teenage phase is supposed to last? our trainer said it starts at about 5 months...and yes I would say it did as we did have to go back to bassics on some of her training...but just curious as to when this phase will simmer.

Love my pup so much, I was glad she was in the mood for a snuggle when I got home...lol I think i needed it more than her.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, I'm very pleased to hear that - I was worried about you both!

No idea how long it lasts, I think it differs from dog to dog, just like in humans!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo never seemed to have an adolescent phase  and at 16 months is getting noticeably more settled and reliable.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lucky you Mandy....lol. 
Lady was a total angel last night and again this morning!!! so strange. 
We had company over and she was polite, didn't come near the table at dinner, and then was all cuddly after....SHE IS BACK! lol. Thank goodness.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Lucky you Mandy....lol.
> Lady was a total angel last night and again this morning!!! so strange.
> We had company over and she was polite, didn't come near the table at dinner, and then was all cuddly after....SHE IS BACK! lol. Thank goodness.


So maybe her teenage phase lasted just one day


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lets hope!!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo never really had a teenage phase. Her training held most of the time, she never ignored me or challenged me either. Some dogs just don't have one I guess. I hope Lady's is over!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope Lady s ok ? sounds strange .... is her crate big enough is it getting too small ? .. just a thought. If it was a teenage rebellion then like Mandy and Louise wish my daughter phase would be as quick ... der x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She seems ok. her crate is the size for an adult cocker....but I suppose she would like more room regardless. maybe I'll look into that


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just wondered if you'd made it smaller and that it just needed extending x


----------

